# Zoo Med or Giesemann T5 HO Lamps



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Zoo Med :

Flora Sun t5 ho 54w's - 5,000k 
Ultra Sun, Super Daylight t5 ho's 54w 6,500k

Any one using these are they any good? There are made in Germany

Giesemann :

Aqua Flora T5 HO 54w's - 5,700k
Midday t5 HO 54w's - 6,000k

Is there a big difference between both Brands they are both made in Germany


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Could be a difference, for planted tank the cheaper bulb will not hurt a thing. I suggest getting GE 6500K bulbs. You can get them for almost 1/2 what you pay for Geisemann and they are as good or better and have a higher PAR rating.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I have Star Coats 6,500k already but need to replace them {2years old}


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a Zoo Med Flora Sun bulb, and so far I like it. It has a nice color to the light, it is not too expensive, and better yet they are commonly available at my local big box pet stores. I have not been using it long enough to say a whole lot more, but I definitely feel I got my moneys' worth out of it.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Any one else use the Zoo Med's?


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Giesemann are sweet...Starcoats are cheaper.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

inkslinger said:


> I have Star Coats 6,500k already but need to replace them {2years old}


Are you unhappy with the performance or color of the GE? You can get 2 of the GE for about the same price as one Geisemann. Zoo Med will probably be closer to the GE price.


----------



## Finzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Giesemann .. have them over the tank


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Zoo Med*

Don;t use it on my fish tanks, but I have the 24" HO and have been using it on my terrestial Meyer Lemon (a lemon-mandarin hybrid) tree and saracenia purple pitcher plant. 

The Meyer plant immediately flowered and now has lemon/mandarin buds.
The pitcher plant sprouted 2 new stems.

All in the first 2 weeks of me getting the Zoo Med.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been using the ZooMed bulbs for about 9 months now and love the performance and the price is good to.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I've had the Star Coats for a long time but did a lot of reading of the 
Giesemann :
Aqua Flora T5 HO 54w's - 5,700k
Midday t5 HO 54w's - 6,000k

But I've found across the street at Petco the Zoo Med's
Flora Sun t5 ho 54w's - 5,000k
Ultra Sun, Super Daylight t5 ho's 54w 6,500k

And was wondering if the Zoo Med's were just as good as the Giesemann
by the Kelvins they are pretty close.
I wounder how much of a difference 700k an 500k of each lamps really look
compared to each other? 
I have 6 lamps an I'm going to use only 4 lamps for my 110g tank , maybe I should get 1 of each and see?


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

The Geisemann are most likely better since they are Marine leaning in their products. I think the ZooMed will do you just as well. If you mix the bulbs you will most likely not be able to tell much of a difference.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

2in10 said:


> The Geisemann are most likely better since they are Marine leaning in their products. I think the ZooMed will do you just as well. If you mix the bulbs you will most likely not be able to tell much of a difference.


Only why I ask about the Zoo Med it's offer across the street from my house at a Petco an are around $20. and wounder if they were just as good compared to Geisemann?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Does any one know how long do a ballast last , The one's I have are a couple of years old and wounder if I would need to replace them soon. 
Any tips on brand names for t5 ho's 54w's lamps ? I wish ice caps were still around.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

My experience with Zoo Med bulbs and other products by them has been somewhat disappointing. My preference would be the Geisemann bulbs, but they tend to be a lot more expensive. I might try the Zoo Meds first and then if I didn't like them get the Geisemanns the next time around.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

DaveK said:


> My experience with Zoo Med bulbs and other products by them has been somewhat disappointing. My preference would be the Geisemann bulbs, but they tend to be a lot more expensive. I might try the Zoo Meds first and then if I didn't like them get the Geisemanns the next time around.


 
What was disappointing with the ZooMed T5H0 fluorescent tubes?


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

AirstoND said:


> Don;t use it on my fish tanks, but I have the 24" HO and have been using it on my terrestial Meyer Lemon (a lemon-mandarin hybrid) tree and saracenia purple pitcher plant.


Where can I buy a Meyer Lemon and saracenia purple pitcher plant?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

DaveK said:


> My experience with Zoo Med bulbs and other products by them has been somewhat disappointing. My preference would be the Geisemann bulbs, but they tend to be a lot more expensive. I might try the Zoo Meds first and then if I didn't like them get the Geisemanns the next time around.


There both made in Germany and are only 700k - 500k different than the 
Geisemann's there much the same except the price.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I might try a pair of Zoo Med this week an see if I like them . {only because I can get them next door} and still order 2 pairs of the Geisemann's {I have 6 lamps but only running 1 pair and later will add another pair and keep the 3rd pair for back up}


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Yesterday, I received the package from Foster&Smith where I ordered a pair of Zoo Med 6500K and a pair of Zoo Med Plant Grow. I just used the new lights and I think the combination is too warm. If I would redo it, I'll have three 6500K and only one Plant Grow.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Crispino Ramos said:


> What was disappointing with the ZooMed T5H0 fluorescent tubes?


I was using them on a reef system, and didn't care for the color or the length of time the bulbs lasted. They were not being over driven. They just didn't seem to be up to the quality of light I was use to getting. 

As I mentioned, they are comparatively inexpensive. 

I've also bought several other, ZooMed products over the years, and most were OK, but IMO nothing special.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

inkslinger said:


> There both made in Germany and are only 700k - 500k different than the
> Geisemann's there much the same except the price.


Lighting is a very personal thing. What I might like may be completely different from what you might like. 

Don't think that just because the color temp is close that the the bulbs give similar results. There can be a big difference. Then again, there might not be any difference at all.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Got a good deal from a LFS for 2x Giesemann Midday t5 HO 54w's - 6,000k for $20. ea
and could not past on his price on 2x Zoo Med's Flora Sun t5 ho 54w's - 5,000k for $14.99 ea . I fig I give the Zoo Med's a try for the that price and if I like them I will get one more pair. He had a display tank with plants with 2 Zoo Med lamps one 5oook and the other 6500k and it look nice to me.


----------

